# Words can not express the excitementI feel in this moment



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I am leaving to pick up my new buck! I'm shaking with excitement! You know that feeling you get when it is just right? It's majic. In a few hours I will be welcoming home Rembrandt!
http://www.fairleafarm.us/buckpage.htm#rembrandt


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

That is so exciting! I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Remembrant!!! Wow! Congrats!!! I love that boy! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

Handsome fellow!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Phew we made it home late... Silly me thinking I'll cruize down to Mass pick him up and cruize right on home. Going down traffic was so nice, but I was thinking look at all of those cars headed into NH, I wonder why? Duh Erica, Mass was pretty much closed due to a man hunt. The traffic signs said to take shelter, everyone was getting out of Dodge! They found him! 

Rembrandt was such a good boy in the back of the jeep. Not a peep! When we got home it was dark, he settled right in. He is so sweet! Then I got a wonderful suprise, my hubby put down the new floor in the milking parlor while I was gone, and it is beautiful!

Not a bad day at all(Traffic was worth it).


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

How wonderful! I hope he settles in quickly. I can't wait to see pictures tomorrow (hint hint hehe)


----------

